# Dust Control- new sub forum created



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In discussion with Cricket a new sub forum has been created dealing specifically with dust control issues such as dust collectors, dust collector piping, fittings, and attachments, user worn personal dust control devices, and dust hazard discussions.

We've always seen interest in this issue and it seems that it is gradually becoming more of a hot topic as more people are finding out how hazardous workshop dust is to their lungs and health in general. We are also seeing new members now who appear to have come to this forum to see what information is available here. By having that information in one clearly identifiable place will help in accessing what information has been shared here.

I know there is one active dust control discussion at this time which I'll move into this forum now and if anyone knows of or comes across old threads on the subject please contact myself or one of the other Moderators and we will move that thread to this subforum with the exception of threads that Cricket started as discussion topics. She asked that those threads stay put. We hope everyone will find this an improvement by having DC issues stand alone now.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Perfect timing for me! In the next couple of weeks I plan to convert/modify my HF dust collector to a two-stage unit and planned to document the steps for posting. 

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Kudos to Charles and Cricket for looking out for us. This is a topic that definitely needs to be updated regularly. The discussions to date have been very beneficial and I have made several upgrades to my DC system based on those discussions and as a result my neighbor has copied a number of the same. It is never to late to realize the value of good air.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice idea. There was a very long discussion a couple of years in which many technical issues were covered.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Charles...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea. Thanks Chuck. I will see if I can find my Harbor Freight mod and homemade cyclone separator.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice idea. There was a very long discussion a couple of years in which many technical issues were covered.


If you come across it again Tom then copy the URL and pm it to me and I'll move it into the new sub forum.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe a CNC sub forum should be created for the same reason.

Charley


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> Maybe a CNC sub forum should be created for the same reason.
> 
> Charley


We already have one, Charley. https://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/

David


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just saw an advert for a “new” air cleaning system aimed at the woodworking market:


https://www.axiomstratus.com/

Spendy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JFPNCM said:


> Just saw an advert for a “new” air cleaning system aimed at the woodworking market:
> 
> 
> https://www.axiomstratus.com/
> ...


This should be in it`s own thread Jon so if someone else hears about it they can find it that way. I`ll copy it into it`s own thread and any discussion can take place there.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Charles.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Charles.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> thanks Charles...


It is a coincidence, isn't it?
Just a short time after Sticky posts regarding DC, a new subforum was created. 
I think that Sticky deserves a lot of credit for this idea. Not only for DC-related issues but other safety topics he is always emphasizing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sticky???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Alexis for the vote...


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Sticky???


I like it...:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sominus said:


> I like it...:grin:


I don't...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you come across it again Tom then copy the URL and pm it to me and I'll move it into the new sub forum.


Searched but couldn't find it. Search on this site defeats me most of the time. difalkner posted many of the items and it was about cfpm measures before and after modificaiton with a new, larger impeller.

Maybe David knows where it is. Covered a lot of ground.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papasombre said:


> It is a coincidence, isn't it?
> Just a short time after Sticky posts regarding DC, a new subforum was created.
> I think that Sticky deserves a lot of credit for this idea. Not only for DC-related issues but other safety topics he is always emphasizing.


the credit goes to Cricket and Cherryville...
the sub-forum was created then I posted...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sominus said:


> I like it...:grin:


no you don't..
neither of us do...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> if anyone knows of or comes across old threads on the subject please contact myself or one of the other Moderators and we will move that thread to this subforum .


only going back a year...

https://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/34173-help-where-do-you-locate-your-dust-filter.html
https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/135971-downdraft-box.html
https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/136183-completed-table-overhead-dust-collection.html
https://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/136523-dw625-dust-collection.html
https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/136631-dust-collection-bags.html

https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/136931-porter-cable-dust-collection.html
https://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/136943-shop-vac-cyclone.html
https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/137051-router-cabinet-dust-collection-size.html
https://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/137387-drill-press-dust-shavings-collector.html
https://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/137419-finally-dust-control-porter-cable-4212-16-a.html

https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/137401-radial-arm-saw-dust-collection.html
https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/137337-dewalt-625-dust-assembly.html
https://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/137163-cyclone-dust-collection.html
https://www.routerforums.com/tools-...-band-saws-bought-dust-collector-instead.html
https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/136947-dust-collection-miter-saw-station.html

https://www.routerforums.com/jigs-f...l-jig-dust-collection-jig-pc-4200-series.html
https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/138659-dust-collector-design.html
https://www.routerforums.com/woodsh...-what-dust-extractor-vacuum-should-i-buy.html
https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/139043-duct-collection-question-s.html
https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/138981-dust-collection.html

https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/47997-dust-collection-do-something-about.html
https://www.routerforums.com/woodshop-dust-control/138503-hf-dust-collector-sale.html
https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/137051-router-cabinet-dust-collection-size.html
https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/137893-dc-unit-sale-cheap.html
https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/138469-posts-moved-welcome-forum.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I get a few minutes I`ll start moving them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> When I get a few minutes I`ll start moving them.


there are a lot more...


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Agreed! I've just started to learn about dust collection, and I never knew just how hazardous dust was until I did some research. There can be long-term effects like decreased lung function, heart-related problems, and more. Having a DC is so important and should be taken seriously.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> When I get a few minutes I`ll start moving them.


 @Cherryville Chuck...

just a nudge..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That should be all but 1. One wasn't substantially about dust control.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

My neighbor and I just rescued a nearly new Delta AP400 dust collector that was sitting by the side of the road with a “free” sign on it. The note on the manual said the motor was bad. Otherwise the system was in pristine condition, the bags weren’t even dusty. Brought it home and plugged it in, sure enough the motor just hummed. Turned the power off immediately, took a screwdriver and gently turned the motor about a quarter of a turn. Switched it on and it immediately went to full on RPMs with no signs of slowing down or evil sounds. This process is repeatable if the motor comes to a complete stop. If the power is cycled on before the motor stops spinning, it immediately wraps back to full RPM. 

Searching through the net it sounds like these models have issues with what has been variously referred to as the “startup” capacitor or the “run” capacitor which are supposedly different beasts. Showing my ignorance here. &#55357;&#56883;

As no one in this area deals with Delta parts, particularly for something of this vintage, any and all comments will be welcome. My neighbor wants to give it to his son-in-law if we can get it up and running. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those capacitors are standard..
go to a mtor shop and get new ones.. no need to go to Delta...

..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Appreciate the information Stick. 

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> Appreciate the information Stick.
> 
> ...


no problem..
hope it helped...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ll let you know how it goes.

Hopefully it will make a good starter system for a young woodworker.


----------

